# Applecross



## Dougster (Jun 17, 2008)

I got the ticket but now looking for pictures of APPLECROSS (which I believe to be the vessel used) please.

TIA.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Think you might be struggling to find a photo. Never was on the ferry there but I am sure its a long time since it was a McBraynes one. 
Been a private ferry for many years, now using one of the ferries from Ballachulish. Hope someone can come up with one as I would like to see her myself.
Thought it was the boat used to Applecross you were after, small launch used to come out and meet the Loch Nevis and take passengers and supplies to Applecross.
Don


----------



## uisdean mor (Sep 4, 2008)

Excuse butting in here guys. Have attached a couple of web links which might be helpful. 
Rgds 
Uisdean

http://www.shipsofcalmac.co.uk/ships.asp?vessel=applecross

http://www.shipsofcalmac.co.uk/ff_ferry_boats.asp

You were looking for details of CalMac vessel Applecross - These links might help 
Rgds 
Uisdean


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Uisdean, was really Dougster who wanted the photo, I am just interested in any vessel around the Western Isles. 
Dont suppose you have any information on the launches that used to come out to the Loch Nevis to collect passengers and mail.
Thanks
Don


----------



## Dougster (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the links.

I am registered on SoC but was looking for something a little bigger.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone's help and particularly one forum member who sent me the name plate. (Thumb) 



















(and I USED to be registered on SoC but doesn't look like it now for some strange reason  )


----------

